

At Starbucks, Baristas (Now) Told No More Than Two Drinks  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704164004575548403514060736.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTWhatsNews

======
coffeenut
It's a conundrum. I have noticed the factory-line feel and don't like it. I do
like getting my coffee quickly, however.

There doesn't seem to be a lot of consistency with process between Starbucks
stores, so I don't think this will last. Stores will just ignore the
directive.

Although a huge chain, Starbucks doesn't seem to enforce standards very well.
For instance, some stores are very clean and efficient, while others have
obnoxious teens behind the counter making rude noises while filth piles up in
the customer areas without being cleaned for hours.

